
Russian Hamlet(s) - lermontov
http://blogs.bl.uk/european/2016/08/russian-hamlet-.html
======
scholia
How did that get here?

I was disappointed to find that it didn't mention the greatest Russian Hamlet,
which was the 1964 black and white movie version directed by Grigori Kozintsev
(1). This used a translation by Boris Pasternak.

It won a lot of awards at the time, and the cinemaphotography is wonderful,
but it's probably much too dated for modern tastes...

(1)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamlet_(1964_film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamlet_\(1964_film\))

(2)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp5Rz0LqUSM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp5Rz0LqUSM)

~~~
conistonwater
It does link to a separate article about Pasternak and that film:
[http://blogs.bl.uk/european/2016/06/the-rhythm-of-free-
speec...](http://blogs.bl.uk/european/2016/06/the-rhythm-of-free-speech.html)

~~~
scholia
Aha, many thanks. I read the story and missed the link....

